# BJJ highlight video (Jacare)



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.vidilife.com/index.cfm?f=media.play&vchrMediaProgramIDCryp=19A8A5CF-5633-450F-A60C-B


----------



## Shogun (Apr 24, 2006)

And that's why Jacare is considered the best Gi grappler in the world.
He really has earned his nickname of Jacare. when he's grappling he is so aggressive and controlling.


----------

